# Crotched 1.24.2015



## xlr8r (Jan 24, 2015)

Conditions: Sweet 3-4 inches of light snow falling all morning

Fun day in the new snow at the Crotch.  Got there just after 9:00 after a very slow drive and stayed until 3:30.  Everything was good especially in the morning.  Untouched powder could be found on most trails for the first 2 hours.  Still lots of untouched snow in Final Frontier at days end.  The Rocket broke down for a bit early afternoon but that seems to happen everyday these days at Crotched.  Good crowd but never waited more than 2 minutes.  Snow stopped early afternoon, but started up again as I drove home.  Longer drive time than usual but was worth it.


----------



## hammer (Jan 24, 2015)

Heading there tomorrow, hopefully it will be good...


----------



## Quietman (Jan 24, 2015)

I was there from 2-6, was in the woods from 2-4:30. Other than the windy squall that hit at 5:30, it was delightful. If they get anything close to a foot on Tuesday, the woods will be amazing!  Though I saw an AZ sticker on the back of the helmet on a guy with a grey jacket, but it was getting dark so I wasn't sure.

The rocket was down for 15-20. They off loaded before fixing a tower switch, which I would rather have them do instead of being stuck on the lift.


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 25, 2015)

I concur with quietman, although the only glade I'd take using a good pair of skis is Final Frontier.  Dark Star and Solstice were both good, too. Quietman: Did you do Enchanted Forest or any of the West Ledges?


----------



## Quietman (Jan 25, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> I concur with quietman, although the only glade I'd take using a good pair of skis is Final Frontier.  Dark Star and Solstice were both good, too. Quietman: Did you do Enchanted Forest or any of the West Ledges?



I spent the afternoon in Enchanted.


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 25, 2015)

Today was probably the most crowded day of the season with the last parking lot about half full.  The new snow really brought out the hoards.


----------



## hammer (Jan 26, 2015)

Only go to Crotched occasionally...was there yesterday and it was the most crowded I think I've seen it.  Conditions held up pretty well considering.  Did try a run down the Solstice Glade trail and it was a bit too icy, but Final Frontier was nice.

Does anyone know if the side trail off of Super Nova going to be named at some point?  No real pitch to it but it's a nice diversion...


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 26, 2015)

What trail off Supernova?


----------



## hammer (Jan 26, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> What trail off Supernova?


There's a narrower opening on skier's left after the bend past the Final Frontier entrance.  Might just be an access road but it had enough snow on it to be skiable.


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 26, 2015)

All of the cuts and shoots off of Super Nova (except for the cut-across which is the start of Shooting Star - unfortunately no signs) are considered part of Final Frontier.  The specific opening to which "hammer" referred has two parts.  The first part, perhaps a half dozen turns to the old logging road have been there for 3 or 4 years.  It was cleaned up and the entrance was made a bit more obvious this year.  The lower part with many variants, has a steeper pitch to the right and a shallower pitch to the left.  It was just cut last summer.  Because of the way it was cut (stumps dug out and pointed rocks removed), it doesn't take much snow to make it quite nice.

Regarding Sunday's crowd: I was told the even with the biggest crowd of the season, lift-lines on the Rocket (HSQ) maxed at 4 minutes (much less with the singles line).


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh and if the storm materializes this is all irrelevant.  Solstice Glade has the faux glade (more like a narrow trail) and a real glade.  The entrance to the real glade is pretty well hidden.  That was what skied well, although one had to be careful of the brush that was well covered.

While quietman portrayed Enchanted Forest accurately in an earlier posting, it was really bony in there today.


----------



## Quietman (Jan 26, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> Oh and if the storm materializes this is all irrelevant.  Solstice Glade has the faux glade (more like a narrow trail) and a real glade.  The entrance to the real glade is pretty well hidden.  That was what skied well, although one had to be careful of the brush that was well covered.
> 
> While quietman portrayed Enchanted Forest accurately in an earlier posting, it was really bony in there today.



Because I skied all the new snow off Enchanted on Saturday!  :lol:

I took 1 trip down "hidden" solstice and got a ski hooked in an exposed root and went down for the 1st time in a long while.  

I hope that this is all irrelevant!!!!


----------



## hammer (Jan 26, 2015)

Here was the "long" lift line for the Rocket at a little after 10 AM on Sunday...and I didn't time the wait but I'd say it was always within 5 minutes or so.


----------

